# Raised Kennel Flooring?



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

I am in the process of designing my own raised kennel. 

Can anyone recommend a material to use for the flooring? 

Thank you.
:?:


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*Flooring*

I have used 1 x 4 oak slats for about 15 years, build it like a deck, leave 1 inch gap between boards, easy on hips and legs, because it gives, easy to clean, easy to replace ( screws)


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Is this oak floor treated or not??


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*Kennel flooring*

The oak floor is Not Treated. I am tryin some noe that I put Thompsons water seal on. Have to be careful what you put on floor in case a dog chews 

Untreated in an uncovered kennel I get 3-5 years out of flooring
I am hoping a water seal will extend the life


----------

